# Lorac Swatches Here!



## MrsRjizzle (May 15, 2009)

Lorac Color me Couture Palette. (love
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )






Colors are enlighten, Style, Luxe, Jade and Designer






Lorac Pink Python Palette
colors are for search purpose
enlighten, moonstone, Bronze, Southbeach and Desire Blush











Lorac Snake Charmer Palette
Enchanted Ivory, Mystical Gold, Charming Copper, Royal Brown, Hypnotizingly Peach. (for search purpose)










Lorac Ruby Cream Lipstick


----------



## soco210 (Jun 20, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD Baked Matte Satin Blush


----------



## Monsy (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Monsy (Oct 2, 2011)

LORAC 3D lipgloss - Cliche







  	Lorac multiplex 3d lipglosses - top 3D bottom cliche


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 18, 2011)

Tantaleyes Palette.  Review w/ more photos here.

  	This palette is fantastic!


----------



## soco210 (May 8, 2012)

Wild for TANtalizer Collection


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 7, 2014)

LORAC Perfectly Lit Oil-Free Luminizing Powder


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 21, 2014)

afterGLO Eye Shadow Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 23, 2014)

Alter Ego Lipsticks: Nymph & Jet Setter


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 22, 2014)

3D Lustre/Liner in Amethyst/Blackberry and Bronze/Black Ivy


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 21, 2014)

PRO Palette 2


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 1, 2014)

glo-getter palette (2013)


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 2, 2014)

Is this gloss? Im not well versed in Lorac but have been giving it the side eye, lol..


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 2, 2014)

Ooh these colors are pretty!! I may have a second love!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 16, 2014)

Mega Pro Palette


----------



## forqpyne (Oct 16, 2014)

Thx for all the swatches


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2015)

Alter Ego Eye Shadow Palette in Heartbreaker


----------

